# is this Rhombeus...?



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

the pic....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks like one, imo...

*_Moved to Pirana ID Forum_*


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Yep.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Yup looks like a rhom to me. his got the red eyes.


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

does Rhom has a black humeral spot....? and does the eyes has to be red...?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Almost all piranhas have a humeral spot, it just doesnt show unless they are stressed or something..but most of the piranhas I have had have displayed a humeral spot at one time or another. Rhoms do have red eyes..but I am sure there has been a rhom with clear eyes..just like there has been a nattereri with clear eyes.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

yep, thats a nice rhom


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

a very nice rhom
dixon


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Yes, definitely a nice rhom but what kind ???? He's got something particular...


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

looks like an adult xingu to me


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

is that your rhom????
cuz its real nice


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

AzNP said:


> is that your rhom????
> cuz its real nice


 no it's not mine ..I took from some Japan web site that sell online fish....they only name it Serrasalmus sp....


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

oic ic


----------



## 8-Ball (Jul 5, 2004)

no_fear said:


> the pic....
> [snapback]308070[/snapback]​










Yes! looks good 2.....


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

8-Ball said:


> no_fear said:
> 
> 
> > the pic....
> ...










this is an old ass thread


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

yes it is


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

CLOSED.


----------

